

Is "App Store" As Generic As Microsoft's "Windows"? - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/is-app-store-as-generic-as-microsofts-windows/

======
aaronbrethorst
The TC link is an excerpt. Full article at
[http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/03/01/is-app-store-as-
generic...](http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/03/01/is-app-store-as-generic-as-
microsofts-windows/)

